# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  OTEnet + 16 ip block + private ips

## lebowski

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω διαβάσει διάφορα thread τις τελευταίες μέρες. Δε μπορώ να καταλήξω καθώς άλλα λέμε εδώ άλλα λέει η OTEnet.
Λοιπόν το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι έχω πάρει μία 16άδα από την OTEnet.
Είχα αρχικά το baudtek @work και δεν έπαιζε. Δοκίμασα το multiple ip setup αλλά με αυτόν τον τρόπο ήθελαν να φαίνονται όλα μου τα μηχανάκια στο internet (να δώσω public ip στο καθένα, ακόμα και στους 3 server). Απαράδεκτο από άποψη ασφάλειας.

Είμαι λοιπόν στη δύσκολη θέση του να καταλήξω κάπου ώστε να σταματήσω να ασχολούμαι.
Χρειάζομαι 2 μηχανάκια ή 1 μηχανάκι?
Δηλαδή, 
- χρειάζομαι 1 μηχάνημα να συνδεθεί στο internet με την wan port με την public ip (εκτος 16άδας) και να έχει στη lan πόρτα του τις 16 στατικές (14 δηλαδή) 
ή
- χρειάζομαι 2 μηχανάκια που να μοιράζουν την παραπάνω δουλειά (πχ. ένα modem για την public ip και ένα router για τη διαχείριση/routarisma της 16άδας)?

Όποια και αν είναι η λύση προτιμάμε ένα Cisco 1802 ή ένα Cisco 1841 ??? Μόνα τους ή σε συνδιασμό με κάτι άλλο?

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας!!!!

----------


## SfH

Το nat *δεν* ισούται με ασφάλεια , αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο και μεγάλο θέμα. Αν θες οπωσδήποτε να κάνεις nat , οποιαδήποτε enterprise συσκευή λογικά μπορεί να σε καλύψει. Προσωπικά, μάλλον θα κοίταγα για cisco 887VA .

----------


## lebowski

Το 887VA δεν το γνωρίζω. Είδα το datasheet στο site της Cisco. Θεωρώ ότι είναι εξέλιξη του 876 και 886 (μια και θέλω ISDN) - σωστά?

Σε εκείνη την περίπτωση πως το χειρίζομαι? Αφήνω το dialer int να πάρει δυναμικά τη στατική που μου δίνει ο ΟΤΕ (αυτή τη στατική που μου δίνει εκτός 16άδας εννοώ) και μετά πως αναθέτω μία private σε μία public ip - με NAT?

To 1802 που ανέφερα πιο πάνω δεν κάνει την ίδια δουλειά? Έχει και εκείνο adsl over isdn int και 1 fe int και 8 port switch πάνω του.

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου.

----------


## SfH

Λογικά και το 1802 κάνει.

Το nat δεν είναι τίποτα δύσκολο. Θα κάνεις static 1-to-1 statements για τα μηχανήματα που θες να έχουν πραγματικές και τα υπόλοιπα κλασσικό dynamic nat με overload στην ip του dialer. Αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια πουθενά, απλά ρώτα  :Smile:

----------


## lebowski

Καλησπέρα, συγνώμη που χάθηκα αλλά με είχαν στείλει από τη δουλειά έξω.

Αυτό είναι το config που τρέχει, αλλά μου δίνει μόνο ιντερνετ και remote desktop.
Σωστά έχω βάλει την ip 192.168.1.2 στο fastethernet0 ή έπρεπε να την έχω στο vlan1? Όλα τα pc στο δίκτυο έχουν internet πάντως.
Αυτό που θέλω είναι μόνο να παίξει με τη μία από τις public_static_ips ένας webserver στην εσωτερική ip 192.168.1.4 αλλά όταν αυτός βγαίνει προς τα έξω πρέπει να φαίνεται ότι έρχεται από την παραπάνω public_static_ip.



```
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 1818 bytes
!
version 12.4
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname Router
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
!
no aaa new-model
!
resource policy
!
!
!
ip cef
!
!
interface FastEthernet0
 ip address 192.168.1.2 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1412
 duplex auto
 speed auto
!
interface BRI0
 no ip address
 encapsulation hdlc
 shutdown
!
interface FastEthernet1
!
interface FastEthernet2
!
interface FastEthernet3
!
interface FastEthernet4
!
interface FastEthernet5
!
interface FastEthernet6
!
interface FastEthernet7
!
interface FastEthernet8
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 no snmp trap link-status
 pvc 8/35 
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !
!
interface Vlan1
 no ip address
!
interface Dialer0
 ip address negotiated
 ip mtu 1452
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname user@name.com
 ppp chap password 0 xyzxyzxyz
 ppp pap sent-username user@name.com password 0 xyzxyzxyz
!
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
!
ip http server
no ip http secure-server
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.3 3389 interface Dialer0 3389
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.4 80 public_static_ip_address 80 extendable
!
access-list 1 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
!
!
control-plane
!
!
line con 0
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 login
!
!
webvpn context Default_context
 ssl authenticate verify all
 !
 no inservice
!
end
```

Κάθε βοήθεια, ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## lebowski

Χρόνια Πολλά!!!
Μήπως υπάρχει καμιά ψυχή να με βοηθήσει λίγο αυτές τις μέρες που το έχω στα χέρια μου να το δοκιμάσω?

----------


## nkladakis

ip nat inside source static 192.168.1.4 x.x.x.x
x.x.x.x = η public που θέλεις να φαίνεται.
βέβαια ετσι τον έχεις "εκθέσει" πλήρως τον server!! και πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσεις το firewall.

----------


## lebowski

Καλησπερα,
Αφου την εντολη ip nat ins sou sta 192.168.1.4 xxx που αναφερετε την εχω βαλει ηδη, απλα πιο συγκεκριμενα για την πορτα 80 και παιζει κανονικα.


> ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.4 80 public_static_ip_address 80 extendable


Η ερώτησή μου είναι:
- Πως ένα μηχανάκι από το μέσα δίκτυο (πχ το παραπάνω με την ip 192.168.1.4) να βγαίνει με μία συγκεκριμένη public static ip προς τα έξω?


Επίσης είναι σωστό που έχω βάλει την εσωτερική ip στο FE0 και όχι στο VLAN1 ?

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ!!!!

----------


## arisgr

ip nat inside source static 192.168.1.4  public_static_ip_address

Με αυτη την εντολη:
1) Μεταφραζεις την source IP των πακετων που πανε απο inside σε outside
2) Μεταφραζεις την destination IP των πακετων που πανε απο outside σε inside

----------


## lebowski

Καλησπέρα,
Έλειπα εξωτερικό πάλι (βαρέθηκα να με στέλνουν από εδώ και από εκεί).

Πάλι στα ίδια.

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Αυτήν την εντολή που αναφέρει ο arisgr αν τη βάλω είναι όλες οι πόρτες από έξω προς τα μέσα ανοιχτές - σωστά?
Για να περιορίσω πχ. μόνο την πόρτα 80 προς τα μέσα ή τις 25 και 110  μέσα/εξω, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποια άλλη εντολή?

Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## purpleaura

Θα χρησιμοποιήσεις access list και CBAC:


http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/...800a5b9a.shtml

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk64...80100548.shtml

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/...80094e8b.shtml

Enjoy  :One thumb up:

----------


## arisgr

Αν καταλαβα καλα, αυτη τη στιγμη εχεις ενα 1802 με το παραπανω config (δηλαδη χωρις προστασια π.χ. ACL,CBAC,ZBF) το οποιο βλεπει Internet?

----------


## arisgr

Για να βοηθησω στην τελευταια ερωτηση του OP, απλα να πω οτι αν δωσεις την εντολη:

ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.4 80 public_static_ip_address 80

τοτε αφηνεις μονο την πορτα 80 απο εξω-μεσα. Αν ζητας μονο κατι τετοιο δεν χρειαζεσαι περαιτερω εντολες σε CBAC

----------

